# Waiting...



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

So the waiting is driving me nuts! It would appear we're going to court sometime next month. I have no idea when. All efforts to settle have not worked. Married only 5 years and separated much of that time, no kids, no equitable assets, both work. I'm in a 50/50 state, she left me, I filed for divorce, now she's counter suing for support. Anyway, just venting. Ready for this to be over and have no idea how this will play out. Most people I talk to say in a 50/50 state all the judge cares about it splitting things. My lawyer says if we go to court anything could happen.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Most states have the rights of the parents in consideration of a division of assets easily found on the internet. The entire family law code for everything is online at the states ".gov" website.
Research it, learn it, become empowered. 
Knowing what state you were in might help someone whose gone thru it there, help you.


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> Most states have the rights of the parents in consideration of a division of assets easily found on the internet. The entire family law code for everything is online at the states ".gov" website.
> Research it, learn it, become empowered.
> Knowing what state you were in might help someone whose gone thru it there, help you.


We have no kids together and this is a 50/50 state. It's more a matter of what could happen in court. My state still requires you to establish grounds for divorce in cases of dispute.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

So what it mostly comes down to is alimony or spousal support. If and to what extent your state requires it.
Texas has no alimony requirements aside from very special circumstances that amount to about 2% of the divorces. Issues like physical impairments, physical or mental disabilities, and even at that it is only required for a limited amount of time. 
If it HAS to go to court, you both would fill out financial affidavits explaining your incomes and assets. Then an equitable distribution would be decided, or if its a community property state, then only the marital assets get divided. this includes debt load.
So are you in a community property state or an equitable distribution state?


----------



## sprinter (Jul 25, 2011)

Shooboomafoo said:


> So what it mostly comes down to is alimony or spousal support. If and to what extent your state requires it.
> Texas has no alimony requirements aside from very special circumstances that amount to about 2% of the divorces. Issues like physical impairments, physical or mental disabilities, and even at that it is only required for a limited amount of time.
> If it HAS to go to court, you both would fill out financial affidavits explaining your incomes and assets. Then an equitable distribution would be decided, or if its a community property state, then only the marital assets get divided. this includes debt load.
> So are you in a community property state or an equitable distribution state?


My understanding is that only marital property is divided. We've already filled out financial stuff, completed discovery, and have continued to try to resolve the matter. Her lawyer is basing her alimony on how much she makes vs. me and some health issues she's had (issues with her leg that required surgery). She works full-time, though, and travels for work. She's even gotten back into running some.


----------

